# Welcome to East Harbor



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Trouthunter said:


> View attachment 482395
> 
> View attachment 482393
> 
> ...


First time out to East Harbor. Two hours searching and no one is reporting any catches. Marking fish but no takers yet


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

There’s a tournament going on today so nobody is gonna give info


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like a typical day at East.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Doesn't look any worse that pre- spawn bass. Except the boats are shanties.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually less people on EH today than last weekend. Granted, still a lot, but a lot less. I think a lot the people from the last couple weekends are fishing Lake Erie now. Funny - I think I am about the only one sitting on a bucket. Kept my hut in the car. 

Tomorrow is the tournament. This was the slowest day for me out of the last couple weekends. Still good though, but soft bite. Everything was let back for another day.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

After about two or so hours of hopping hole to hole, picked a spot and only saw 3-4 fish on camera. Moved toward the cove by causeway and saw many fish, but couldn’t get them to take the hook. That is until around 4:30. From then to about 5:45 hit 7 gills, most dinks, but a couple fair size ones. Personal best as far as numbers brought through the ice with 7, lost a couple at the hole. Most people reporting tough fishing and lucky to get 2.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

If no pics, it didn’t happen , right? Hopefully I can post pics after my phone changed everything updating on the way home.


----------

